# test on mobile phones please =)



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2014)

just tinkering a bit to at least get a mobile homepage for folks...even I struggle to navigate the TUG homepage on a mobile device

http://tug2.net/mobile/


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2014)

I like it.  Easy access on my iPhone.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 2, 2014)

Testing now on my morning ride to work. Going to continue to look around.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 2, 2014)

Will we handy to show those in the hot tub the price they could pay. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 2, 2014)

Tried it on my ancient Android - Home Page looks OK, when I clicked on forums, the page was useless, prompted me to load tap talk - not familiar enough with it to says yes to downloading an application


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2014)

well, in order to view the vbulletin forum in a mobile app, you are either going to have to shrink the page way down...or use an app like tapatalk.

I believe one of the older versions of tapatalk is still free, the members who use it have given very good reviews!


(note that we hope to eventually make the ratings/reviews/marketplace section more mobile friendly this year as well!


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll admit I find it funny what will throw me out of my comfort zone as I normally  deal with multiple interfaces and lots of software.  That said, my initial use of Tapatalk to view TUG BBS on the iPad was different enough from the normal web browser version that my toes curled and I just wait until I'm near a laptop or desktop to check tug.

That's me...and I'll push past it and get more familiar with that interface.  I've not tried this mobile link yet but plan to get to it later today.

Mostly though I want to thank you Brian for marching ahead with the mobile initiative as in the end it benefit us all!!!

Happy New Year.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 2, 2014)

Now that said and my being in a different frame of mind, both the mobile (familiar) interface and the tapatalk app work fine.  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 2, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> well, in order to view the vbulletin forum in a mobile app, you are either going to have to shrink the page way down...or use an app like tapatalk.
> 
> I believe one of the older versions of tapatalk is still free, the members who use it have given very good reviews!



I am not your target audience -  Using an early generation android without 3G data enabled on a prepaid plan running on Verizon's network. The only time I can access data is either through my home wireless or a free public WIFI hotspot. I check email on occasion using WIFI n the smart phone, but do no mobile browsing, which is why I am reluctant to download any/many applications

 BTW  Cell Service cost 

 Oct $ 9.72
 Nov $ 6.98
 Dec $ 8.16


----------

